
How to Write by David Ogilvy  - dirtyaura
http://www.listsofnote.com/2012/02/how-to-write.html#.UESMyu2wryw.facebook
======
lutusp
A quote from the article: "Never use jargon words like reconceptualize,
demassification, attitudinally, judgmentally. They are hallmarks of a
pretentious ass."

When I worked as a NASA engineer on the Space Shuttle, I met a manager who was
fond of the word "definitized" (where "defined" would have done as well) and
he would use it whenever possible. In spite of my persistence, I never managed
to wean him from this usage. It eventually came out that he believed smart
people, important people, used smart, important words, by which he meant words
longer and more obscure than their meaning required.

This was, of course, years before I heard a U.S. President insist that he was
"misunderestimated." It was then that I realized the problem was getting
worse.

This advice may seem out-of-date, but a classic style book named "The Elements
of Style", popularly known as "Strunk & White", offers many useful writing
rules. The rule I find most memorable and useful is "make every word count."
What applies to a sentence, applies with equal justice to the sentence's
words.

I see concision in writing as a sign of respect for your reader -- you don't
plan to waste his time with obese verbiage.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elements_of_Style>

~~~
eru
Writing better is a worthwhile endeavour.

But: Please do not recommend Strunk & White. They don't know what they are
talking about. (See your own link
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elements_of_Style#Criticism>) and the blog
posts cited <http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1485> and
<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1369> .)

~~~
lutusp
I think this may be a case demonstrating the adage, "The perfect is the enemy
of the good."

~~~
eru
That would be the case, if "The Elements of Style" would be a good book.

Read your favourite authors (be it fiction like Jane Austen or non-fiction
like the Economist). Pay attention. See what makes their styles tick.

~~~
001sky
_if "The Elements of Style" would be a good book..._

\--Awkward on many levels

~~~
mnemonicsloth
This is not helpful, and it might make some reluctant to contribute. Please
don't do it.

~~~
001sky
Good writing is an art, which benefits from but does not require perfect
grammar.

Attacking grammar--which is the topic of this sub-thread--is missing the
point.[1,2]

_____________

[1] And by perfect I mean pedantic. [2] Off-point critique + sweeping
conclusions = logic fail

------
mgkimsal
"Write the way you talk. Naturally."

WTF... He probably means something different than what he's saying here. The
way most people talk naturally is pretty poor. It often doesn't even make
sense when they're saying it out loud - reading it back in written form can be
headache-inducing.

He's probably not saying "write exactly what you would say out loud", but
that's the takeaway I got from it, and probably many others have too over the
years.

~~~
pedalpete
he means write in your natural tone. many people write in a completely
different manner than they speak.

When I wrote for my high-school paper, people would often comment that I wrote
how I spoke. That it sounded as if they were speaking to me. Other writers,
read like they were giving a speech or making a presentation, and it wasn't
natural for the reader.

~~~
jseliger
_he means write in your natural tone. many people write in a completely
different manner than they speak._

I wish he had said this, however. Many people do think that writing requires a
windy, pretentious tone, which it doesn't. But I specifically tell students
not to write the way they talk for the reasons the GP hits.

~~~
mgkimsal
it still ignores the point that not everyone has a good natural tone. some
people may be never be good verbal presenters, and they'll need to develop a
good written tone in the absence of good speaking skills.

~~~
stevenkovar
Keep in mind he was writing to an audience who had been hired for possessing
those skills.

------
keiferski
Ogilvy on Advertising is still one of the best books on advertising, ~30 years
later.

[http://www.amazon.com/Ogilvy-Advertising-
David/dp/039472903X...](http://www.amazon.com/Ogilvy-Advertising-
David/dp/039472903X/)

------
tomelders
Vapid nonsense that doesn't hold up to scrutiny. A well placed synonym can do
wonders for a piece of text, making it a pleasure to read and sharper than a
razors edge. I'll take my highfalutin words over the soulless all-inclusive
drivel that's infested ad-copy since the likes of David Ogilvy got their
sweaty mitts on it.

Also, I don't know what the work ethic was like in 1982, but in 2012, if you
want something done make damn sure you've got a paper trail.

------
akldfgj
Interesting misuse of logical converse (or Bayes theorem) at the start:

> The better you write, the higher you go in Ogilvy & Mather. People who think
> well, write well.

Most of this advice applies to coding as well (with some liberties...):

1\. Read Effective Java / Effective Go, etc

2\. Use normal idioms of the language, not clever constructions.

3\. Short variable names, short methods, short classes.

4\. Don't force "Patterns" into your code unnaturally.

5\. 1000 lines to a file, max.

6\. Check the APIs you use (at least the docs), that they do what you want
them do.

7\. Don't submit code the day you write it in a fury of creation. Sleep on it
and review it the next day, and clean it up.

8\. Code Review.

9\. Write clear understandable code, not just code that you fiddled until it
compiled and ran.

10\. Don't just send an email and expect the reader to act. Talk to the person
to get their commitment.

------
diego
For those interested in the topic, there's a free version of the original
edition of The Elements of Style for the Kindle.

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Elements-of-Style-
ebook/dp/B005IT0...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Elements-of-Style-
ebook/dp/B005IT0V8O/)

[The latest edition is not free, but this is a good start]

~~~
sachitgupta
I was looking for the book less than 3 hours ago, thanks so much for the link.

------
stfu
Interesting - just ordered the suggested book. I still think there is some
potential in some virtual writing training camp for all the bloggers, self
published authors and everyone in between who wants to improve the writing
capabilities.

------
ezy
Most bloggers and commenters would be improved by taking the last item to
heart:

    
    
      10. If you want ACTION, don't write. Go and tell the guy what you want.

------
akldfgj
Facebook-referral tracking link in URL? Messing with their analytics.

That's the second "#.blahId.websiteName" tracker hash I've seen today. What
product/pattern is that?

------
adnam
I can't believe nobody mentioned Politics and the English Language by George
Orwell.

~~~
gabrielbutu
Orwell recommends Anglo-Saxon words wherever possible (instead of grander
sounding Latin and Greek derivatives).

[http://mla.stanford.edu/Politics_&_English_language.pdf](http://mla.stanford.edu/Politics_&_English_language.pdf)

What's great about this essay is his use of examples.

